# Is sphagnum moss edible?



## HipsterTorts (Aug 9, 2011)

I've caught both my Greeks eating it and wasn't sure if it was edible or not.

Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## paschallraschalls (Aug 9, 2011)

I am fairly new, but I was reading on this the other day...
It sounded like it is not toxic and doesn't tend to cause impaction. 
It sounds like Torts are a lot like babies, everything goes into the mouth. So it is not unusual for torts to taste their new substrate, just to see what it is, and then not eat it again.
Hope you get some answers from the experts, but until you do, hope this helps


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks
You're right about them trying to eat everything & then not eating it again I haven't seen them try to eat it again.


----------



## ascott (Aug 10, 2011)

Yup...not unusual for them to test stuff out....should be fine...keep em hydrated and minor tasting should be aok


----------

